# Bruce Lee Movies ? ?



## Samurai (Feb 12, 2003)

Does anyone know if the moves in the Bruce Lee movies are speed up?  I know this is a common Hong Kong filming technique but I also heard that they are actual speed.  Any ideas?
Thanks
jeremy


----------



## shadowdragon (Feb 12, 2003)

I have read that they have actually done the opposite sometimes, they had to ask Bruce to slow his kicks, because his kicking was too fast for the filming techniques of that era. My point is they didn't speed up his moves.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 12, 2003)

I've heard the same things as shadowdragon.


----------



## ace (Feb 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Samurai _
> *Does anyone know if the moves in the Bruce Lee movies are speed up?  I know this is a common Hong Kong filming technique but I also heard that they are actual speed.  Any ideas?
> Thanks
> jeremy *


Bruces Was asked often to slow down moves
His speed & Skill are verry impressive


----------



## Shinzu (Mar 1, 2003)

i heard the same alot.  the man was extremely fast.


----------



## Mormegil (Mar 2, 2003)

I watched, "Bruce Lee: A Warrior's Journey" the other day.

They had footage of some of the fight scenes which were rejected.  One was of Lee and Jabbar fighting.  The reason they were rejected was, they were moving too fast!  You could really see it.  They looked very staccatto / jerky.  Too quick to really follow very well.

Interesting stuff.  The documentary also included 30 minutes of lost Game of Death footage (only 11 minutes of Bruce Lee fighting were in the theatrical release).


----------



## Shinzu (Mar 5, 2003)

i was not a big fan of game of death.  it was very dissapointing.  i realize that he died during the making, but it should have been left alone.  the final version doesn't do him any justice.


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 7, 2003)

Another technique they used for Bruce, particularly on the Green Hornet series, was to speed up the camera during recording.  This way, when it was played back at normal speed, the action would be slowed down, but smooth.  Since Kato's costume was black, if they used a recorded at regular speed, they said it looked like Bruce walked up to a bad guy, there'd be a blur, then the guy would fall down.  Sometimes, it would look like the bad guy fell down for no reason.

Cthulhu


----------



## ace (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shinzu _
> *i was not a big fan of game of death.  it was very dissapointing.  i realize that he died during the making, but it should have been left alone.  the final version doesn't do him any justice. *



I agree & disagree
No The Movie is not even close to Enter The Dragon or Way of The Dragon(Return of the dragon in the U.S.)

But i would hate to have missed out on Some of Bruce Lee
in Action


----------



## Shinzu (Mar 9, 2003)

all in all i still feel the movie does him not credit or justice.  it would have been better off left unfinished in my opinion.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ace _
> *Bruces Was asked often to slow down moves
> His speed & Skill are verry impressive *



Yea, he was one awesome Martial Artist. Even 30 years after his death his MA skills still impress...


----------



## Ronin (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Samurai _
> *Does anyone know if the moves in the Bruce Lee movies are speed up?  I know this is a common Hong Kong filming technique but I also heard that they are actual speed.  Any ideas?
> Thanks
> jeremy *


 I have heard that to but I dont remmember any Lee films that did follow that pattern.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 14, 2003)

i think croutching tiger hidden dragon certainly did


----------



## Shinzu (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ronin _
> *i think croutching tiger hidden dragon certainly did *



i think CTHD was highly overrated.  it is a good film, but it could have been soopoo much more.


----------



## ace (Mar 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shinzu _
> *i think CTHD was highly overrated.  it is a good film, but it could have been soopoo much more. *



Highly Over Rated
:drink2tha :redeme:


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shinzu _
> *i think CTHD was highly overrated.  it is a good film, but it could have been soopoo much more. *



I dont know.....I thought it was all it was hyped up to be....Decent Film with Good Martial Arts :asian:


----------



## Shinzu (Mar 28, 2003)

don't get me wrong.  i did like the film and the MA was excellent.  i guess i just expected a little more from the film as a whole.


----------



## Posiview (Mar 28, 2003)

Bruce Lee = Overrated.

Andy


----------



## Elfan (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Posiview _
> *Bruce Lee = Overrated.
> 
> Andy *



NO Bruce L33 r G0d!!!!!!!!!! The GOLDEN DRAGON reincarnation of musahi and Sun Tzu, not overrated at all! ;-)

-------
I think that Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon got overrated because it was so much better than the competition.  Gladiator=horrible choregraphy + less historical acuracy than Monty Python's "Life of Brian".  CTHD is a very good movie though.


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Posiview _
> *Bruce Lee = Overrated.
> 
> Andy *




:mst:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Posiview _
> *Bruce Lee = Overrated.
> 
> Andy *



Blasphemy!  

Whether he was a good martial artist or not, IMO, he was in fact a good martial artist before becoming an actor.  However, more importantly, the bottom line is that he was one of the MA trailblazers that helped popularize the MAs here in the States. 

Have you heard the saying, "Opinions are like *******s, everyone's got one"...


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *:mst: *



Young warrior *M.O.B.*! Are you about to allow this type of  uncalled for kick to the groin???... 

 :rofl:


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *Blasphemy!
> 
> Whether he was a good martial artist or not, IMO, he was in fact a good martial artist before becoming an actor.  However, more importantly, the bottom line is that he was one of the MA trailblazers that helped popularize the MAs here in the States.
> ...



= :mst:


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *Young warrior M.O.B.! Are you about to allow this type of  uncalled for kick to the groin???...
> 
> :rofl: *



I think :mst: says it all Cali........


----------



## Marginal (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shinzu _
> *i think CTHD was highly overrated.  it is a good film, but it could have been soopoo much more. *



Same goes for Chinese Connection. (Lucky Fist of Legend came along and salvaged it...)


----------



## moromoro (Apr 24, 2003)

enter the dragon....... i think there his natural movements


----------

